# Northern Ireland Rolling Road *CANCELLED*



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well as you can guess I want to get the car re-tested.
I emailed ECC and they got back to me with an available date
Saturday 2nd Feb
This is a company in Lisburn I think that Gary had talked about

Price is Â£50 for 2 runs or Â£45 if there is 6 or more, expensive I know but I will prob attend this one anyway.

What I want to know is if anyone else would like to join me?

I am thinking probably not but might as well ask anyway :roll:

Attending - 
SAM
IAN
GARY


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes sam i will join you for this one,hopefully have mine sorted by then :wink: sure fck it its only money !!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Only money and a few old horses :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OK now there is at least 2 going I will call them tomorrow to confirm the booking, If i'm given the option I will book it for mid morning, not too early and after we can head off for a coffee or something, hopefully to celebrate :roll:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sam,

I might go as well but Â£45 seems a bit steep can u not get them down a bit more. Once they're set up for 4 wheel drive they could rattle through 6 cars quickly. And there is a benchmark price of Â£35 from last weekend!!

Did you run vag com yet?

Ian (Stable boy)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ok sam i'll go 
but would be in agreeance with ian re reduced rate
just done the steering rack and g85 sensor...
..and mrs petesy is getting a new kitchen floor
somebody will have to buy me the coffee!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Have you had a remap Pete??


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Thats not a bad price TBH.

Awsome change Â£75+vat/4WD on the Dynojet


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Copy of email

Hi ,

Regarding the rolling road for your TT club the first available saturday would be the 2nd Feb.

Are normal cost for the rolling road is Â£50 for two runs and we normally only offer discount to groups of 15 or more as it does trake us 3-4 men to operate the dyno.
Since you are a Club i will do it for Â£45 for two runs providing there are at least 6 cars.

Hope this helps

Cheers Steven ECC

I can always ask again tomorrow but I reckon the only way for more discount is if we get the 15, and that I very much doubt :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder what they need 4 people for. Only seemed to take 2 last week. unless they've got one of these guys as well










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

not quite sure what his role was unless he looks after the horses :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

miniman said:


> Have you had a remap Pete??


nope


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Petesy said:


> miniman said:
> 
> 
> > Have you had a remap Pete??
> ...


Thats OK then you should get a good reading!!!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

miniman said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > miniman said:
> ...


will you bring the vagcom with you ian?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep no problem.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Copy of email
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> ...


Sam count me in, Pete's going, so another 225 would be great to compare with. I would be up for a further price reduction also, don't mind negotiating.... As Ian said, once the RR is set up, all cars can go through quickly.

Have you told them we are HARD CORE rolling road fanatics and we don't pay over the 35 quid mark :wink: :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

As I say all I can do is ask, if they say no that will be me put in my place thats for sure, my tale is still between my legs from last Saturday


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> miniman said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Ian, I don't think I have any TT problems, (not with my STANDARD horses anyway!) but if you have the Vagcom on tow...a reading and a locking beep :wink: :wink:, would be great!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

No probs Steve, give me something to do while we're waiting for Sam to get all of those horses under his bonnet


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah I'm up for it!! :wink: , better if a few cars go on to compare them as the results you get from RR to RR may differ!!

One problem!, give them a shout re: Haldex!, I've seen some of the graphs and they were'nt pretty!!! :wink:

I could have a word with AI again if there is no joy with ECC!!

As for my car!!, Agnews cant take it in to replace the MAF until next Tue!!! :? , I think I'll just buy one now keep it as a spare and fit the old one before it goes in!!
:wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

We are booked with ECC on Sat 2nd Feb @ 11ish
He will not budge on price as they dont normally do discount for groups below 15 but as a gesture (TT CLUB) he is willing to knock Â£5 off each car.
Also their RR is able to accomodate Quattro...
Forgot to say the prive of Â£45 is for 6 or more cars using the RR
If we dont have 6 then it is Â£50, the price is what it is i'm afraid.


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

thats ok for me sam :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

MAF bought and fitted today!!!(no thanks to Agnews), roll on the RR day! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

fella i know with a Z3M is interested in coming on the 2nd
in the interests of numbers and the paltry discount... is he allowed?!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Dont see why not Pete, I have no prob with your "fella" coming along


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yeah bring him along,show us all up !!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> fella i know with a Z3M is interested in coming on the 2nd
> in the interests of numbers and the paltry discount... is he allowed?!


Pete, will your "fella" :roll: be wearing anything nice?........ I never would of thought, you to be...... :wink: :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Update on my REMAP-

251.4bhp

After spending some time on this Gary has finally managed to break the 250 mark. Took the car upto AI this morning for another RR test and this was the outcome.
Still not 100% but I think its heading in the right direction.
Anyway a few more pics 

ON THE ROLLERS









AND AGAIN









GARY HAVING A GO









ON OUR WAY HOME


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

251.4bhp

It's going the right way Sam!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

More like it sam  My cars in tomorrow morning for rear wheel sensors that & a few other bits & bobs :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah it showed 251.4 but it made 8bhp more at the wheels over standard!! :wink: , I dont understand why the Flywheel figure is so low??

8bhp at the wheels is a great result for an N/A motor :wink: , more in the pipeline!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> More like it sam  My cars in tomorrow morning for rear wheel sensors that & a few other bits & bobs :wink:


spotted you this morning ken at nelson street going on toward the westlink
hope all the work got done ok

as for sam and steve....my fella has taken the hump and can't make it saturday.


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yeah i was heading to IA,just of fone with them my haldex controler is faulty  but it covered under the extended warranty


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Right Sam, what's the directions and time? Are we meeting at Halfords first?

Your call,......

8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I would say meet at Halfords and as Gary is going and has been to ECC before then we just follow him, if we can keep up that is :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OFF TOPIC -

The mother in law placed your order for the new TTS yesterday!
Gone for white with magma red inserts in the interior, I believe all interiors are black but you pick a different colour for inserts which is parts of the seats, doors etc.
Isaac Agnew have been alocated 10 for this year and she has got number 5, due for delivery July/August.
Have to get her down to Halfords so we can all have a viewing once it arrives :lol:

Just thought I would share that with you all...

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/partner_uk/u ... _view.html


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> OFF TOPIC -
> 
> The old mother in law placed your order for the new TTS yesterday!
> Gone for white with magma red inserts in the interior, I believe all interiors are black but you pick a different colour for inserts which is parts of the seats, doors etc.
> ...


Very nice :lol: Will have to get up and see it when it arrives


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i have the flu [smiley=skull.gif] 
so won't make it tomorrow

must get well for our outing on the 10th

have a great time


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Right OK so far 2 have cancelled, (get well soon pete) so is this still going ahead, I had a call today from ECC confirming, so can everybody going please just reply to this so i'm not sitting at Halfords on my own.
Also they said you need to have a towing eye so they can strap the car down.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Right OK so far 2 have cancelled, (get well soon pete) so is this still going ahead, I had a call today from ECC confirming, so can everybody going please just reply to this so i'm not sitting at Halfords on my own.
> Also they said you need to have a towing eye so they can strap the car down.


Enjoy the day lads, sorry i can't make it, funeral tomorrow.

Get the thermals on! hope you guys get the results you are looking for!

Now you must post the results!,don't forget, looking forward to next weekend's run though!

Later....


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> OFF TOPIC -
> 
> The mother in law placed your order for the new TTS yesterday!
> Gone for white with magma red inserts in the interior, I believe all interiors are black but you pick a different colour for inserts which is parts of the seats, doors etc.
> ...


Sam, I though mother in law's were not meant to be cool! Tell her, she's way to cool!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sorry cant make this one  i have a few breakdowns this morning with the cold snap & snow !! Enjoy


----------

